
Ask HN: How does alternativeto.net make money? - zenincognito
How do they monetise.
======
mtmail
"As most site on the internet we are completely depending on ads to be able to
get food on the table and pay for hosting, servers and stuff like that."

[https://alternativeto.net/faq/why-are-you-running-ads-how-
ca...](https://alternativeto.net/faq/why-are-you-running-ads-how-can-i-report-
bad-ads-)

